# Anybody familiar with Hanna’s Phosphate Tester?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This little bastard makes me crazy.

1)	I can not get it zeroed ("C2" with Press) under any circumstances.
2)	It turns out automatically after 2min and in these 2 min, *I should "remove the cuvette, open it add content of one packet and shake gently for 2 minutes.*

Any advice will be appriciated

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what a crappy Hanna's product.

Read here about this Phospate Checker. They should be ashamed for selling this one
The customer support is good to replay, but the problem that you can not replace it in the store and can not send it yourself for repair. I should go to NAFT and ask John to send it. All this headache does not worth $60

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1961215

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have a problem using mine, however I might have a solution for you. My checker came with 2 cuvette. Try using one for the pure sample and one for the reagent that way you have more time to work with.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> I don't have a problem using mine, however I might have a solution for you. My checker came with 2 cuvette. Try using one for the pure sample and one for the reagent that way you have more time to work with.


Thanks Chris, but a problem that I can not get C2. It always shows C1. What is the meaning of a "Press"? I tried yesterday with John and he also was not able to run it.
you got C1 >>> put sample cuvette inside. Do you press the button or just hold it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well that to me sounds like its a defective unit. If John can't get it to work see if he will exchange it for another unit and he can send it back to the manufacture.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> well that to me sounds like its a defective unit. If John can't get it to work see if he will exchange it for another unit and he can send it back to the manufacture.


it was last one 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I changed supplied battery  and it does work properly.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

good stuff, glad to hear everything worked out in the end.


----------

